# Concerns Re- Burleydam's Reptiles



## ianryan (Nov 9, 2008)

Not sure if this is in the right place, but. 

Popped into the Burleydam on the Wirral to grab some livefood on the way past, they stock reps and claim to be experts and offer advice talks.

When nosing at the Beardies as I always do, noticed that:

a. there was no heat/basking light on the adults.

b. both the adults and babies had iceburg in their food dishes.

When asking the So called "experts" (now I am and don't pretend to be knowledgable) why they had iceburg their answer was "we've run out and that seemed a good choice". Am I wrong? But I thought you were meant to steer clear of iceburg at all costs?


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

For the one day it's not gonna cause any problems.


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

It's been a while since I've been in there, but I seem to remember that the adults cage has an on / off stat that kicks in quite often - granted it would probably be better to use a slightly lower wattage bulb and a dimming stat, but they do usually (or at least used to) have heat on in the cage. If you put the back of your hand to the glass it will probably feel warm...

As for the iceberg lettuce, it's not ideal but having it for a day won't kill them. I probably wouldn't give them any - if I'd run out they could do without for a day rather than having iceberg.


----------

